# Fitting a ball**** system to the water tank



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all, hope you are having a good weekend.

The other day I decided to fit a ball**** to my water tank. I got sick of having to watch the water fill up in the tank (and once overflowed) so I set about fitting an auto shut off.

First of all I got a brass elbow (similar to this one)










I also bought some PTFE Tape, the ball**** and a hozelock fitting.










http://lh6.ggpht.com/noblephotos/R6_HUc_RvUI/AAAAAAAADFk/V1deaPPcfwI/s400/ball****1.jpg










I drilled the hole in the side of the tank, not to far up or the ball**** will not shut off. I then fitted the parts to the tank. Once it was all tightened I fitted the hozelock end. Now all I do is fit a stop end on to the hose and click it on to the tank.

And here we have it! no more standing over the van waiting for the water to fill!










Maxtor.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Quallity idea. 

Ta.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Had this kind of set up since about 2002 mate  works well, just remember when the water is in transit it swishes about and this puts alot of force on the float and arm, make sure you put some lock tight on the screw that holds the ball on


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I really do need to do something like this. Having flooded the van twice in a year (once very spectacularly!), I don't want to repeat it. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Shine On said:


> I really do need to do something like this. Having flooded the van twice in a year (once very spectacularly!), I don't want to repeat it. Thanks for sharing this.


I know how it feels mate. I did it once, not nice, water everywhere!
That's why I decided to fit it.


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

I just thought that I’d tell you about my setup. 

I have a 400ltr tank in the van which takes ages to fill up. If I stick the hose on more than about quarter speed, there is a lot of water noise inside the house – not good at six in the morning. 

What I therefore do is to fill a tank (a wheelie bin) in the garage with water. This bin has a ball valve fitted to it and I allow it to trickle fill - it takes about two hours to fill. I suppose a water butt would be a cheaper option if you can get a big enough one – my wheelie bin holds 360 litres (less about 40 litres as I can’t empty it fully or fill it fully).

To get the water from the bin into the van I use a submersible pump. This is rated at 100 litres a minute but the actual rate is probably closer to about 80. 

The benefits that I get are that I can fill my van tank in less than five minutes from empty. I also get no water noise inside the house.

The downside is the extra cost. I had to purchase a bin – but I did need one anyhow during the design stage of my business. I also have had to purchase a pump and hose – again, I needed these for my business. The other thing is the space required to house the bin. I can’t see a reason why it couldn’t live outside though.

If anyone wants any further details, let me know.

G


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I really need to do this also along with sort a new outside tap and re-floor the van lol.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

one_question said:


> I have a 400ltr tank in the van which takes ages to fill up.


you could have always upgraded the diamater of the ball**** valve as they do a bigger size which allows more water flow as most are standard BSM sizes:thumb:.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nice idea, i tend to find 400 litres gives me time to:
do my hair, brush my teeth, fill my flask of tea and make some lunch

killing 2 birds with one stone lol


----------

